# American Blonde Ale



## gaudet (Aug 14, 2009)

Started a batch tonight 

Grains
1/4 # White Wheat
1/4# Carapils
1/4# Carahell

3.3# can Munton's extra light malt extract
2.0# DME Munton's extra light 
1 oz Willamette Hopps for the whole boil
1 oz Hallertau Hops for the last 10 minutes

Brought the wort down to 32 degrees celsius (90F)
SG was 1.044 - 1.046

Does that sound right for the initial SG?


----------



## smurfe (Aug 14, 2009)

Yup, sounds right in the range I make my Blonde Ale at. If I remember correctly the OG is around 1.042 or so.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 14, 2009)

So what do you finish at sg wise or % abv??

I'm sure you do all grain vs the partial mash/extract brew I did....

Which is quite easy(extract/partial extract brewing) BTW for anyone thinking about getting into this hobby...


----------



## smurfe (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, I do all grain. Depends on the yeast I use of the FG. I actually use a dry yeast a lot on this beer and use a Nottingham ale yeast. It will finish around 1.010 - 1.012 for around a 4% beer.


----------



## Travisty (Aug 15, 2009)

I threw the recipe into ProMash real quick and the estimated OG was 1.046, so looks like you're right on.





Now, I was under the impression that wheat malt needed to be mashed to convert it's starches. Normally if there's wheat in an extract recipe, it's in extract form. No worries if it does need to be mashed though. The beer may have a starch haze depending on the temperature of the steeping water.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 15, 2009)

Steeped the wheat for 30 minutes at 154-160 degrees. Then all the extracts and hops.


----------



## Travisty (Aug 15, 2009)

At those temps it's entirely possible the wheat self-converted. I doubt you'll have any problems there.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 15, 2009)

Travisty,

Aaron my LHBS Guru put together this one for me. He makes his own kits like the True Brew et al. I went to one of his how to brew classes for newbies like me. After reading the Joy of Homebrewing, I felt more than confident enough to do a beer kit. Reading up on the steeping of the grains, I understand that is how the fermentable sugars are formed. And flavor profiles are formed.

Right now I am watching the bubblling airlock rock and roll as my blonde is underway.......


----------



## Travisty (Aug 15, 2009)

The thing is, your steeping grains generally give you UNfermentable sugars. The malt extract is what will give you all of your fermentable sugars. Mostly steeping grains add color and flavor. Steeping grains (i.e. grains that don't need to be mashed), have already had their starches converted into sugars during their specificmalting process. The starches in wheat malt have not been converted yet. However, wheat malt does have the diastatic enzymes required to convert it's starches into sugars. 30 minutes at 154-160 should be enough time (I think) for it to convert itself which is why I think you're fine, and that's probably why your LHBS guy gave you those instructions. When I did extract batches, I usually steeped at 170 which would denature any enzymes, hence my concern over unconverted starch from steeping wheat.


I didn't mean to imply you weren't going to have a good beer. I was just thrown by the inclusion of wheat in the steeping grains.


BTW, the Joy of Homebrewing is a classic, but I hear it has some antiquated information. If you haven't read it yet, How To Brew by John Palmer is another must read homebrewing book!


----------



## gaudet (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't take it to mean you were implying anything. I am learning as I go, much like wine making...... and greatly appreciate everyone's input as thats how we (I) learn.

John Palmer will be next on my list of books to get, thank you... I did start reading his first online book.


----------



## Travisty (Aug 16, 2009)

Much like wine making, brewingis very addictive too!



I think you'll really enjoy How to Brew.


----------

